# Work I did Today !!!



## Stan Mason (Oct 30, 2008)

[


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

only thing i do to backboards is ground em and tear em out


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

You bragging or complaining?


----------



## Stan Mason (Oct 30, 2008)

are you refering to me


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

What about it?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

What part of that rats nest are you proud of doing? Do you own a level? An arrow T-18 or T-25 would save you time and money on those self adhesive cable tie pads and neaten things up a bit. I think the proper military nomenclature for an install like that is "clusterfuk".


----------



## Stan Mason (Oct 30, 2008)

MechanicalDVR said:


> What part of that rats nest are you proud of doing? Do you own a level? An arrow T-18 or T-25 would save you time and money on those self adhesive cable tie pads and neaten things up a bit. I think the proper military nomenclature for an install like that is "clusterfuk".


first off I did not install anything but bond all the telephone equipment and what's the level for? you put a level on wires wow your cool and for the stickey backs it's all I had on my truck.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

you can use tape measerer for a level if you dont have a level - just take a reference point off of something and use that


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

MechanicalDVR said:


> What part of that rats nest are you proud of doing? Do you own a level? An arrow T-18 or T-25 would save you time and money on those self adhesive cable tie pads and neaten things up a bit. I think the proper military nomenclature for an install like that is "clusterfuk".


Why exactly would he need a level? The grounding looks like the best thing on the board... :001_huh:

~Matt


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

No doubt the bonding is the best looking thing up there. The rest of that stuff is crazy unorganized. But hey, maybe it was one of those situations where the customer got what they paid for.


----------



## Stan Mason (Oct 30, 2008)

You hit the nail on the head The customer is not paying me to clean up their telco board they are paying me to bond their telephone cause of lightning.


----------



## Stan Mason (Oct 30, 2008)

nolabama said:


> you can use tape measerer for a level if you dont have a level - just take a reference point off of something and use that


I dont understand where this whole level thing comes into play I am bonding a telephone system. Do you use a level when your terminating wires in a panel


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Stan Mason said:


> first off I did not install anything but bond all the telephone equipment and what's the level for? you put a level on wires wow your cool and for the stickey backs it's all I had on my truck.


 
First off with all the crap going on in those pics, I didn't even notice the grounding. Secondly, I still wouldn't post that pic and say "look what I did", I wouldn't want my name associated with that cluster. Thirdly, I thought you assembled that mess and as for a level, there aren't two items in that mess level or plumb.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

:hammer: Geez !! Tough room tonite!! :bangin::boxing:


----------



## Stan Mason (Oct 30, 2008)

MechanicalDVR said:


> First off with all the crap going on in those pics, I didn't even notice the grounding. Secondly, I still wouldn't post that pic and say "look what I did", I wouldn't want my name associated with that cluster. Thirdly, I thought you assembled that mess and as for a level, there aren't two items in that mess level or plumb.


well if you looked at the first pic then the second pic you will notice the green wire. and yea i post those pic cause i did a pretty good job bonding the telephone system and Verizion did the telephone board, and before you dog someones work double check or ask questions don't assume or jump to conclusion. but no hard feelings it's just a forum not a dissing board.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

was it being used before you bonded it?


----------



## Stan Mason (Oct 30, 2008)

yes it was in use and they got hit with lightning and fried their equipment and thats when they called my company to help protect their equipment.


----------



## Kelley (Dec 22, 2007)

Why dont you let us know what you did when you post, that way you wont get flamed. I cant blame the guys for not picking up what you did the existing mess sticks out way more than what you did.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Kelley said:


> Why dont you let us know what you did when you post, that way you wont get flamed. I cant blame the guys for not picking up what you did the existing mess sticks out way more than what you did.


 
Yeah I second that sentiment. When I first saw the pics I just blew it off as a comm nightmare. I've met low volt guys that would think that's a nice neat install. I'm surprised at Verizon they are normally pretty good about bonding.

Note: MechDvr's a perfectionist with his control wiring, in our shop we can always tell when we go out for a service call when he wired something up.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

i thought the install as a whole was fine - i have never seen a low voltage install that was clean, neat, or workmanlike in my life , ever. I swear some of the guys we work around litterally sling their wire from one end of the building to the other


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

randomkiller said:


> Note: MechDvr's a perfectionist with his control wiring, in our shop we can always tell when we go out for a service call when he wired something up.


You guys work together huh?

~Matt


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

TOOL_5150 said:


> You guys work together huh?
> 
> ~Matt


And ones' married to the others sister or something.


----------



## Stan Mason (Oct 30, 2008)

seems like it


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

nolabama said:


> i thought the install as a whole was fine - i have never seen a low voltage install that was clean, neat, or workmanlike in my life , ever. I swear some of the guys we work around litterally sling their wire from one end of the building to the other


 
You mean you wouldn't be proud of doing this?:


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

TOOL_5150 said:


> You guys work together huh?
> 
> ~Matt


Yeah we work out of the same shop.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Bkessler said:


> And ones' married to the others sister or something.


We are married to sisters.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Stan Mason said:


> seems like it


 
What's that supposed to mean?


----------



## Stan Mason (Oct 30, 2008)

randomkiller said:


> What's that supposed to mean?


that you know each other somehow that's all


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Stan Mason said:


> that you know each other somehow that's all


Oh,ok. We've been friends for years, served in the Corps together.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

randomkiller said:


> We are married to sisters.


Each others sisters, or you 2 both married a "3rd partys sisters"

~Matt


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Each others sisters, or you 2 both married a "3rd partys sisters"
> 
> ~Matt


He married my wife's younger sister.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

They're all sisters.
Except for your Mother...
But then.... Ask your Father.:no:


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

480sparky said:


> You mean you wouldn't be proud of doing this?:


CLASSIC!!!!!!!!
In the Fire suppression area we see this all the time!!!

I'll gather some photos for our enjoyment!!:thumbsup:


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

480sparky said:


> You mean you wouldn't be proud of doing this?:


that looks like every data closet i ever seen. its a shame that the nice neat ones are rare and these disgusting ones are common


----------



## azsly1 (Nov 12, 2008)

its amazing what a pair of cat 5 crimpers and some panduit can do.


----------



## Stan Mason (Oct 30, 2008)

your right but quality work has been long gone, People are in it for the profit not the quality work we used to seeing I go to some jobs and wonder What in the Hell are these guys doing.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

azsly1 said:


> its amazing what a pair of cat 5 crimpers and some panduit can do.


Sometimes you dont even need the crimpers... Just mash it in the panduit.:whistling2:




















~Matt


----------



## hbiss (Mar 1, 2008)

I do telecom for a living. To the OP:

What makes you think that those cables should be bonded? 
What did you use to connect the ground wire to those shields?
Why are you messing with Verizon property? 

I see NOTHING in those pictures that is your job or anything you know about. Mind your own business!

-Hal


----------



## Stan Mason (Oct 30, 2008)

hbiss said:


> I do telecom for a living. To the OP:
> 
> What makes you think that those cables should be bonded?
> What did you use to connect the ground wire to those shields?
> ...


And who the Hell are you to come on here and tell some one to mind their own BUSINESS! first of all who said anything about sheilds i am bonding the Metal encloser and second of all verizon does their side from the pole to the customer demarcation box so mind your own [email protected]#ing Business show me on the board where it says this belongs to Verizon. MR. know it all And Oh yea What is MY job!!!


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

stan, you seem to catch hell in this fourm - keep posting the cool pics anyway


----------



## Stan Mason (Oct 30, 2008)

nolabama said:


> stan, you seem to catch hell in this fourm - keep posting the cool pics anyway


that dude gots problems that might have been his work that i had to go and fix. it's guys like that we have to go behind and clean up their mess!!!!


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

Stan Mason said:


> And who the Hell are you to come on here and tell some one to mind their own BUSINESS! first of all who said anything about sheilds i am bonding the Metal encloser and second of all verizon does their side from the pole to the customer demarcation box so mind your own [email protected]#ing Business show me on the board where it says this belongs to Verizon. MR. know it all And Oh yea What is MY job!!!


 
HIT EM"!!!!! :hammer::boxing::furious:


----------



## nick (Feb 14, 2008)

*work is work*

Well Stan , grounds look good !! These guys will go nuts on you if you dont explain in detail what your post is about , and the data guy HBISS what are you doing on a electricians forum were electricians not cable guys try running conduit not just cable for a living , but Stan your not alone, i put a post out months ago a job we did Mitsubishi Turbine Plant and got 2 responses on this forum , and we got the golden eagle award for 2008 for that job , i do not post any more pictures is not worth the time . thers not alot of commercial or industrial electricians on this forum and i agree most data work is shotti work !! and also agree that our trade has gone down hill as far as caftmenship, once you have been on this forum few months you will see i limit my scope to commercial/ industrial work only. take care best to ya Stan :thumbsup:


----------



## Stan Mason (Oct 30, 2008)

nick said:


> Well Stan , grounds look good !! These guys will go nuts on you if you dont explain in detail what your post is about , and the data guy HBISS what are you doing on a electricians forum were electricians not cable guys try running conduit not just cable for a living , but Stan your not alone, i put a post out months ago a job we did mitsubishi Turbine Plant and got 2 responses , and we got the golden eagle award for 2008 for that job , i do not post any more pictures . i agree most data work is shotti work !! take care best to ya :thumbsup:


Thank you !!!


----------



## hbiss (Mar 1, 2008)

_And who the Hell are you to come on here and tell some one to mind their own BUSINESS! first of all who said anything about sheilds i am bonding the Metal encloser and second of all verizon does their side from the pole to the customer demarcation box so mind your own [email protected]#ing Business show me on the board where it says this belongs to Verizon. MR. know it all And Oh yea What is MY job!!!_

First of alll I have been an EC and believe me I can bend conduit with the best of you. 

Metal enclosure? What the hell do you think that is on those cables? Demarcation box? What do you think those beige boxes are dude? Again you don't know squat! 

I have a real problem with ECs trying to be wannabe telecom guys in case you didn't notice. Stick to what you do best. 

-Hal


----------



## Stan Mason (Oct 30, 2008)

hbiss said:


> _And who the Hell are you to come on here and tell some one to mind their own BUSINESS! first of all who said anything about sheilds i am bonding the Metal encloser and second of all verizon does their side from the pole to the customer demarcation box so mind your own [email protected]#ing Business show me on the board where it says this belongs to Verizon. MR. know it all And Oh yea What is MY job!!!_
> 
> First of alll I have been an EC and believe me I can bend conduit with the best of you.
> 
> ...


Q. Do you know what telcom guy's are?
A. Electrican who could'nt hack real work you ***** I would love to see you in person Mr. Asshole

Oh my bad I forgot you tought Mike Holt and Tom Henry.You FUC$%^G know it all !!!!


----------



## nick (Feb 14, 2008)

*conduit running*

Well show me your conduit running post a picture would be nice ? you might want to think about what your saying when it comes to conduit running you say you can run conduit with the best ? put it on a post . Stan be cool dont let this guy bug ya .keep thee words nice . i just want to see what kind of a electrical contractor this guy is talks big time .


----------



## Stan Mason (Oct 30, 2008)

Here is some of my work!! Mr Hbiss let's see your work and don't go searching the web for pic either cause that's the kind of guy you seem like!!!


----------



## nick (Feb 14, 2008)

*conduit running*

Well nice looking work Stan , looks like you do control work i just do new power distribution commercial or industrial work , johnson controls does most of our jobs , now vfds we set wire and pipe they do control wire stuff , power us control them . works out pretty good .best to ya:thumbsup:


----------



## Stan Mason (Oct 30, 2008)

nick said:


> Well nice looking work Stan , looks like you do control work i just do new power distribution commercial or industrial work , johnson controls does most of our jobs , now vfds we set wire and pipe they do control wire stuff , power us control them . works out pretty good .best to ya:thumbsup:


I also do industrial and commerical work the control work i do when the power work is slow and plus conduit running is what i love to do so the company i work for has me do most all their conduit work. and the pic withe the VFDS are the power to the drives Seimens is doing the controls on that job we are just powering up the Drives


----------



## nick (Feb 14, 2008)

*running conduit*

Well my crew does the underground and overhead all power dist / elect main / sub rooms on some of our companys projects were just one crew out of many crews , run pipe racks bussduck trays , overhead conduits , set switchboards ,gear , transformers equip. pull feeders wire terminate test and turn on .start to finish most jobs 12/ 20 mill mostly 2 year projects . we keep busy commercial is still cooking in florida , lots of work here but yes we also like running conduit large pipe racks lots of fun enjoy it everyday . one must take a look at what a electrician is some just see what they do and not what others do its big world lots of different work i guess some think we just install plugs and switches .its hard work but rewarding when its done take care best to ya Stan


----------



## Stan Mason (Oct 30, 2008)

nick said:


> Well my crew does the underground and overhead all power dist / elect main / sub rooms on some of our companys projects were just one crew out of many crews , run pipe racks bussduck trays , overhead conduits , set switchboards ,gear , transformers equip. pull feeders wire terminate test and turn on .start to finish most jobs 12/ 20 mill mostly 2 year projects . we keep busy commercial is still cooking in florida , lots of work here but yes we also like running conduit large pipe racks lots of fun enjoy it everyday . one must take a look at what a electrician is some just see what they do and not what others do its big world lots of different work i guess some think we just install plugs and switches .its hard work but rewarding when its done take care best to ya Stan


your so righ!!


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

hbiss said:


> _And who the Hell are you to come on here and tell some one to mind their own BUSINESS! first of all who said anything about sheilds i am bonding the Metal encloser and second of all verizon does their side from the pole to the customer demarcation box so mind your own [email protected]#ing Business show me on the board where it says this belongs to Verizon. MR. know it all And Oh yea What is MY job!!!_
> 
> First of alll I have been an EC and believe me I can bend conduit with the best of you.
> 
> ...


 Lets see.... I am an EC and we also do structured cabling. Our apprentices are in a 5 year apprenticeship. Out of the 5 years they just spent 2-weeks on structured cabling installs. Doesnt seem to be that much to have to learn. Also we have guys that are BICSI certified. That schooling was only a week and a good portion is just learning fire proofing. The bottom line is structured cabling is not to difficult. Pull a cable and term a cable, not rocket science. Heck, the electricians even run the raceways for you. My cable guys had to learn how to run their own conduits and tray. They are not much value to me if they cant. Dont let this joker get to you Stan.


----------



## Stan Mason (Oct 30, 2008)

I am trying not to. This dude just came out of the woodworks and start doging my work who dose he think he is, I bet you he is sitting his Fat [email protected]@ on his LAZYBOY laughing saying Ha ha ha ha i just pissed some guy off!! well He did and he is probally a janitor that cleaned up a job site and picked up some wire off the floor and now think he is special well the joke is on him ha ha aha ah !!!!!!!


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

Oh my bad I forgot you tought Mike Holt and Tom Henry.You FUC$%^G know it all !!!![/quote]


He doesnt even know who they are.


----------



## Stan Mason (Oct 30, 2008)

dawgs said:


> Oh my bad I forgot you tought Mike Holt and Tom Henry.You FUC$%^G know it all !!!!


 
He doesnt even know who they are.[/quote]
HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA


----------



## azsly1 (Nov 12, 2008)

this is what data guys dont do. 2 1/2" and 3" rigid. this is from a bottling plant that my company did.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

Looks like an awsome job. I see you used C-channel for you supports. Was that spec because it was a processing plant or did you need the extra support for the weight? I have worked at some food plants were we had to use angle iron instead of strut.


----------



## azsly1 (Nov 12, 2008)

aluminum channel and angle was used for support because it collects less dust. (spec.ed that way i think).


----------



## Stan Mason (Oct 30, 2008)

Beautiful Work Looks like a master piece


----------



## nick (Feb 14, 2008)

Well AZSLY1 nice looking pipe , great to see some real electrical work on this forum .best to ya take care :thumbsup:


----------



## azsly1 (Nov 12, 2008)

thank you


----------



## Stan Mason (Oct 30, 2008)

azsly1 said:


> thank you


that job would have been fun I bet you had fun!!:thumbsup: Keep the pic comming


----------



## hbiss (Mar 1, 2008)

_
Oh my bad I forgot you tought Mike Holt and Tom Henry.You FUC$%^G know it all !!!![/quote] ... He doesnt even know who they are._

Go on over to Mike Holts's site, been there for years. Look for the 12 page thread on why ECs shouldn't be doing telecom work. 

By the way nice pipe work. But that doesn't mean anything when it comes to telecom.:no:

-Hal


----------



## azsly1 (Nov 12, 2008)

no **** it doesnt mean anything to you. why do quality work when you can throw a 10lb bag of **** in the bar joists, let it hang, and get paid for it?




is that a low enough blow for you? come on, i've seen you guys run pipe. you attach it to mine for support! get a clue homie.


----------



## Stan Mason (Oct 30, 2008)

azsly1 said:


> no **** it doesnt mean anything to you. why do quality work when you can throw a 10lb bag of **** in the bar joists, let it hang, and get paid for it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey This dude is a looser he has not yes post a pic of his fine work!


----------



## azsly1 (Nov 12, 2008)

gotta get a kick out of ripping on the guys though. they're almost worse than plumbers!


----------



## Stan Mason (Oct 30, 2008)

hbiss said:


> _Oh my bad I forgot you tought Mike Holt and Tom Henry.You FUC$%^G know it all !!!!_


_ ... He doesnt even know who they are._

Go on over to Mike Holts's site, been there for years. Look for the 12 page thread on why ECs shouldn't be doing telecom work. 

By the way nice pipe work. But that doesn't mean anything when it comes to telecom.:no:

-Hal[/quote]
telecom work is not for real men my nextdoor neighbour works for verizon which never went to school and has a 9th grade education and he say he is the best so i ask him if he can bend a 3 point saddle and he ask me what's that just to show the quality of your kind of people you [email protected]#:blink:


----------



## Stan Mason (Oct 30, 2008)

azsly1 said:


> gotta get a kick out of ripping on the guys though. they're almost worse than plumbers!


Electrican are the world Greatest, Mr. Hbliss you know why? we do our best work in the dark :notworthy:


----------



## Stan Mason (Oct 30, 2008)

hbiss said:


> _Oh my bad I forgot you tought Mike Holt and Tom Henry.You FUC$%^G know it all !!!!_


_ ... He doesnt even know who they are._

Go on over to Mike Holts's site, been there for years. Look for the 12 page thread on why ECs shouldn't be doing telecom work. 

By the way nice pipe work. But that doesn't mean anything when it comes to telecom.:no:

-Hal[/quote]
Do you have to wear your acr flash Gear when working with 24v:no: And yea thats 12 pages there is a million pages why telecom guys shoul'nt do electrical work cause it's man work,your hard work for the day is pulling cat5 wow your my hero try pulling some 350mcm you will see real work


----------



## nick (Feb 14, 2008)

*electricians construction ground /up*

Well tell me whats so great about data com work ? There is a big difference between the trades electrical is a trade running big conduit is a art . Not everyone can run big conduit i know this , theres lots to our trade in electrical you must learn and it doesnt happen in 4 years of school, no one said anything about pipe work you started that Stan was just fixing the grounds. Our company has its own crew that does data/com work , each crew on our job has a specicialty job . We dont do cable or comm work. We just run the conduit . But we do lots of control cables and when we work in a power plant we pull lots of cables much more then any verizon data center could even dream of having . and it better look neat laced up in trays laced up BB racks I/O cabinets , perfect each cable thousands of cables miles on miles of it . But it looks good .I dont like it when one trade thinks there more important than the next you must look at each as for me Construction Electricians is the tuffest were there from the ground to the day they turn on power , then you data guys come out and pull your cable in with the conduit & strings we put in for ya , wow thats ruff stuff. lets look at what one does in our scope of work . best to ya


----------



## ce2two (Oct 4, 2008)

When comes to communications D-marc boards like this are common, sad to say ....no pride in workmanship:no:. look at the fiber just hanging from there connectors , this is an abortion gone wrong ...fiber connectors are delicate ...this looks like bandini express work :blink: 99% of comm. work is not labeled , this is also very common.....


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Here is some decent comm work.:










[this is a pic of my work]

~Matt


----------



## dognutz12 (Apr 30, 2008)

Don't mean to be critical, but why is this in services and not in structured wiring?


----------

